
A call to bring hash substring search into password cracking - royce
https://roycebits.blogspot.com/2015/10/hash-filtering-more-than-vanity.html
======
royce
I argue that hash substring search activities (vanity hashes, partial
collisions, full collisions, etc.) should be brought into the major password-
cracking projects - economy of scale, etc.

In a way, password cracking is a specific subset of hash substring search --
in which we are searching for the entire hash instead of a substring.

